# Wie fotografier ich so etwas? Fischauge?



## sight011 (26. Oktober 2010)

Wie fotgrafiert man denn sowas wtf? 

http://lexusenthusiast.com/images/weblog/08-09-11-lexus-lx-570-print-ad-safety.jpg


----------



## akrite (26. Oktober 2010)

...ich vermute mal Fisheye im Zusammenspiel mit Panorama und Verzerrungsfilter. Ich meine das kann sogar eine der Panorama-Software automatisch, aber frag mich nicht welche .


----------



## sight011 (26. Oktober 2010)

Das ist ja der verfluchte ****** Hammer 

http://www.gdargaud.net/Hack/PanoWarp.html

Leider auf englisch - kennt wer eins auf deutsch?

EDIT:
 Woah - wie es aussieht benötigt man noch nicht mal nen Fisch-Augen Objektiv


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (27. Oktober 2010)

Moin moin,

das Stichwort ist _Little Planet_. Wenn du danach suchst, bekommst du zahlreiche Tutorials, auch in Videoform.

Viele Grüße,
Markus

//edit: Ich habe mal deinen Anhang durch einen Link ersetzt; wir wollen doch keine Probleme mit dem Urheber haben.


----------



## sight011 (4. November 2010)

Hey Leutz 

Hab gerade zufällig dieses Tutorial zum Thema gefunden:

http://10steps.sg/tutorials/photoshop/creating-a-dramatic-polar-panorama-effect/

Hier wird nur mit Photoshop gearbeitet scheint mir weniger aufwendig als das von mir oben gepostete Tutorial zu sein 
Da kommt auch der Ausdruck: "Little Planet" vor.

Ich will unbedingt sowas machen! Frag mich nur die ganze Zeit, was wohl ein passendes Motiv wäre!

Was ich mich nun noch Frage ist wie die Leute das hier gemacht haben:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISy0Hl0SBfg&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Einzelbilder? Streetview-Technik? Zwischendurch sieht man unter ihm das Auto von dem aus gefilmt wurde 

@ Markus @ Link - Danke

EDIT: Wenn ich Gebäude fotografiere - muss ich dann wirklich immer den Besitzer fragen?
Kann ich mir jetzt kaum vorstellen  ...Hab das gerade im Netz gelesen.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (4. November 2010)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Hab gerade zufällig dieses Tutorial zum Thema gefunden:
> 
> http://photoshop.tutfactory.com/toolbar/?id=491


 
Was hat denn das von dir gepostete Tutorial mit "Little Planet" zu tun?

Zu deiner zweiten Anfrage: Was ist denn bitteschön so schwer daran, selbst mal nach dem Begriff in Zusammenhang mit After Effects zu suchen? Manchmal zweifel ich ehrlich gesagt an mancher Leut' Horizont...

Zusätzliches Stichwort kann ggf. auch "360°-Kamera" sein.

P.S. In meinem Posting haben sich zwei Links versteckt. Finde sie und du hast schon mal einen ersten Ansatz.


----------



## Leola13 (4. November 2010)

Hai,

dazu reicht PS. Von Calvin Hollywood gibt es auf der DVD ein Tut dazu in seinem Blog.

Kurzform : Quadratisches ! Ausgangsbild, Versetzen Filter (um den Übergang besser zu verstecken), und dann den Dinges Filter. (Sorry habe gerade kein PS zur Hand)

Ciao Stefan


----------



## sight011 (4. November 2010)

?

Komisch der Link, wollte wohl nicht richtig. Hab ihn jetzt oben ersetzt!


----------



## sight011 (5. November 2010)

Was mich immer wieder wundert ist nicht der Horizont sondern die Eingeschränktheit der Leute!

Meine Güte mittlerweile steht doch so gut wie alles bei Google dann macht doch das Forum dicht!


P.S.: Threadübergreifend - Dir habe ich gar nix versprochen! Wohl nen Clown gefrühstückt Du Komiker!

Google mal Forum!


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (5. November 2010)

Obacht, Freundchen! Hättest du mein Posting aufmerksam gelesen, würdest du evtl. ein paar weiterführende Links entdecken, die dich auf die richtige Fährte lenken. 

Darüber hinaus habe ich es nicht nötig, Einzelunterricht zu geben, aber helfe trotzdem gern. Dabei ist es für den Fragesteller sicher einfacher, schnell eine fertige Lösung dahingerotzt zu bekommen. Mein Anspruch hier ist aber der, dass der Fragende auch etwas dabei lernt und sich selbständig Gedanken über sein Schaffen macht. Ich habe mir mein bescheidenes Wissen auch nicht nur durch Forenanfragen zusammengeschustert; es erweitert ungemein den eigenen Horizont, wenn man zunächst Recherche betreibt und auch die Scheuklappen vor dem persönlichen Problem ablegt.

Oder um es anders zu sagen: Gib jemand einen Fisch und er ist einen Tag satt, lerne ihm das Fischen und er ist immer satt.

In diesem Sinne.
Markus


----------



## Martin Schaefer (5. November 2010)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Was mich immer wieder wundert ist nicht der Horizont sondern die Eingeschränktheit der Leute!
> 
> Meine Güte mittlerweile steht doch so gut wie alles bei Google dann macht doch das Forum dicht!


 
Wir freuen uns, dir mitteilen zu können, dass wir deinem Wunsch unbürokratisch und kurzfristig entsprechen können und wünschen dir an anderer Stelle mehr Erfolg als hier.


----------



## Sinon (9. November 2010)

Ich find es angemessen und Ok!

Hab mir wohl etwas zu sehr auf die Füße getreten gefühlt, lag wohl an dem Tag.
Entschuldigung an Markes und Danke für den Jahrelangen Support

Ciao Sight

Dank vorallem an CrWe, Ma, Chm und selbstv. Marco


----------

